
Show HN: Dirigible Freighter: steampunk cargo delivery - nimblegorilla
https://nimblegorilla.itch.io/dirigible-freighter
======
nimblegorilla
Please enjoy this short prototype! I have a few ideas for a richer trading
economy in the game.

